
Introducing Vega-Lite 1.0: a high-level visualization language - domoritz
https://medium.com/@uwdata/438f9215f09e
======
domoritz
We are the authors of Vega-Lite and Vega from the Interactive Data Lab at the
University of Washington. Let us know what you think about Vega-Lite!

